# Coastal Sc, Ga, And North Florida Campgrounds



## Orville (Jul 18, 2006)

We are awaiting the results of medical tests; if OK, we are heading south to North Charleston, SC for Christmas and maybe New Years. Then, depending of temperatures, will stop along the coast in SC &/or Ga for a while and then on to Florida.

Does anyone have recommendations along the coast, and then into Florida. I know that it will be difficult or impossible to find reservations further south into Florida, but what is the usual experiences when heading this direction without early reservations.

Looking forward to any advise, as this is our first winter venture. We did use our 2006 27RSDS for a month in the Carolinas in July, and three weeks in New England in October. Thanks in advance for any advise.

Orville


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hope the medical test come back as good news.

As for campgrounds, Savannah is a must. They have a state park there, Skidaway Island State Park. I have not camped there but I have driven thru it. It is nice, but does not have full hookups. There is a KOA in Savannah. I had my daughter check it out and she told me it was clean, full hookups and the owners are nice. Stay away from River's End on Tybee Island. It is a parking lot.
Further on down is Jekyll Island in Brunswick, GA. They have a state park on the island with full hookups. I have been told it is nice. Some of the Georgia people will chime in on others.

As you get into Florida, St. Augustine is another must place to see. They have a state park there called Anastasia State Park. I think they have full hookups and I have been told it is really nice. If you head to the pan handle of Florida, I would highly recommend Topsail Hill State Park in Destin FL. It has everything you need. It is really nice. It has been rated as the number one campground in the nation for the last two years. This is where the Southeastern Outbackers hold there summer rally every year. Again some of the Florida Outbackers will chime in on others.

Again, I hope the test come back to your liking and yall have a great trip. I just wish I could go with yall, I am sooo jealous.

Leon


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Hope the medical test come back as good news.
> 
> As for campgrounds, Savannah is a must. They have a state park there, Skidaway Island State Park. I have not camped there but I have driven thru it. It is nice, but does not have full hookups. There is a KOA in Savannah. I had my daughter check it out and she told me it was clean, full hookups and the owners are nice. Stay away from River's End on Tybee Island. It is a parking lot.
> Further on down is Jekyll Island in Brunswick, GA. They have a state park on the island with full hookups. I have been told it is nice. Some of the Georgia people will chime in on others.
> ...


I have Stayed on Jekyll. ( not in the campground ) I looked at the camground and it is very tight. About 20 miles or so out is blythe island. Its nice. click here Top sail or Anastasia are the top picks. If you can get in do it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Orville,

I would think there are plenty of campgrounds from which to choose. Wish I had the chance to do what you're doing.

Good luck and have fun.

BTW, hope your medical tests come out fine.

Mark


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

We stayed at Jekyll Island Campground for a week, back summer before last. It is not too bad a place, though some of the sites are a little cramped. As you can see from the picture, our site had plenty of elbow room, though.
Also, most sites are full hook-up. (Elec, Water, Sewer, Cable TV)

Bob


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Try Hunting Island State Park outside of Beaufort on the beach. That's our after Christmas to New Year spot. Also Edisto Island State Park south of Charelston is good.


----------



## Orville (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions. I will surely try some of them. and good news, the test came out benign. We will leave Saturday morn for South Carolina and points south. Merry Christmas and Happy new year to all of you.

Orville


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Great to hear that your tests came back benign!! I think the others have given you some good ideas about campgrounds. You can go to www.georgiastateparks.org for more about the GA parks. I'm with Crawfish about St. Augustine. That is one of the most enchanting places I've ever been. I just LOVE it!! You can literally walk the streets (safely I might add) at night in the downtown area, there's carriage rides, ghostwalks, lots of old cemeteries with very unique headstones, beautiful architect, and great shopping!! I've always wanted to go at Christmas, but never made it, as they say it's very decorated and all. Have a safe trip!!
Darlene


----------

